

Untangling the RoR Assets Pipeline - chris_wot
http://blog.55minutes.com/2012/04/untangling-the-rails-asset-pipeline-part-4-troubleshooting/

======
chris_wot
I had this issue when I copied over a a new application.css.scss - it wasn't
being precompiled in development.

I found this an extremely useful troubleshooting guide. Thought those on
Hacker News who are just starting out with Ruby on Rails (like myself) would
find it useful!

